# Adium et Léopard



## Benji560 (30 Octobre 2007)

J'ai acheté Léopard mais le seul problème de compatibilité reste Adium !
Avez-vous le même problème et pouvez-vous me proposez une alternative ou résolution à mon problème ?


----------



## Meow the Catz (30 Octobre 2007)

Adium marche pas du tout ? Sinon adium 2 sera 100% leopard mais ne sortira que dans quelques mois...


----------



## Benji560 (30 Octobre 2007)

pas du tout


----------



## fadem (30 Octobre 2007)

Tiens c'est bizarre moi il marche parfaitement chez moi. Le seul bug que j'ai constaté, c'est lorsque je passe la souris sur les photos de mes contacts. Sous tiger la photo s'agrandit et reste parfaitement nette alors qu'elle est parfois floue sous Leopard. Tu n'arrives même pas à lancer le logiciel ???


----------



## Benji560 (30 Octobre 2007)

Si le logiciel ce lance et au bout de 5/6min il me dit error ......
Alors que Internet fonctionne parfaitement bien !


----------



## fadem (30 Octobre 2007)

as-tu essayer de réinstaller l'appli ? Peut-être n'as-tu pas la toute dernière version (1.1.3 actuellement)


----------



## Benji560 (30 Octobre 2007)

La derni&#232;re version est install&#233; (1.1.3) et je l'ai r&#233;install&#233; il y a 1 heure mais toujours le m&#234;me probl&#232;me


----------



## Meow the Catz (30 Octobre 2007)

A partir d'une install clean de leopard, ou d'une MAJ de tiger?


----------



## So6 (30 Octobre 2007)

Je confirme qu'Adium fonctionne parfaitement sous Leopard chez moi. Clean install.


----------



## Artoo (31 Octobre 2007)

fadem a dit:


> Tiens c'est bizarre moi il marche parfaitement chez moi. Le seul bug que j'ai constaté, c'est lorsque je passe la souris sur les photos de mes contacts. Sous tiger la photo s'agrandit et reste parfaitement nette alors qu'elle est parfois floue sous Leopard. Tu n'arrives même pas à lancer le logiciel ???



==> +1, j ai moi aussi reussi a faire fonctionner Adium sous leopard (mise a jour) et le seul probleme rencontré est ce probleme d avatar... En fait ils sont tout pixélisés... fin de qualité médiocre, et pour qu on n'ait plus ce probleme il faut ouvrir une fenetre de convers avec la personne, ainsi l avatar se voit restauré... Fadem as tu reussi a résoudre le probleme ?


----------



## Klicklak (31 Octobre 2007)

Chez moi il fonctionne, mais avec quelques petit bugs !

Instal clean de léopard, mais comme déjà dit :

Avatars pixelisés
Menu en anglais mais le reste en français
Le mode invisible est "visible' 

sinon  commucication sans problème


----------



## ddhc (4 Novembre 2007)

Chez moi, Adium se connecte à tous mes comptes sauf à MSN, j'ai installé Leopard par màj et je suis contraint d'utiliser ms messenger  .


----------



## TortueG (4 Novembre 2007)

Hello !

J'utilise Leopard depuis une semaine maintenant, j'ai eu quelques probl&#232;mes du &#224; la jeunesse de L&#233;o (webclip et le fameux pubsubagent) mais aucun probl&#232;me avec Adium !


----------



## juju30 (9 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai également installé Leopard et j'ai aussi un probleme de connexion avec Adium.

Ce message s'afiche apres quelques minutes sans ce connecter:


Connection error from Notification server:
Reading error

Merci de me dire quoi faire!!!


----------



## Exxon (9 Novembre 2007)

fadem a dit:


> Tiens c'est bizarre moi il marche parfaitement chez moi. Le seul bug que j'ai constaté, c'est lorsque je passe la souris sur les photos de mes contacts. Sous tiger la photo s'agrandit et reste parfaitement nette alors qu'elle est parfois floue sous Leopard. Tu n'arrives même pas à lancer le logiciel ???


 
Exactement le meme problème  
J'attends la sortie de Messenger for mac en Janvier 2008 j'espere. On va bien rire. :love:


----------



## marjorie1967 (9 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas a installer Adium!
J'ai Léopard et il s'agit de Adium 1.1.4.

J'ai reçu mon premier Mac aujourd'hui et pour l'installation j'ai suivi la vidéo sur Rhinos Mac.

En fait je l'installe et puis je rentre mes données (MSN) et là mon compte msn n'est pas détecté il y a un message ERROR.

Savez vous d'ou cela peu venir?

Merci d'avance


----------



## totocaca (9 Novembre 2007)

j'ai eu ce genre de probl&#232;me au passage &#224; 10.5. Le probl&#232;me a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;solu en mettant les fichiers pr&#233;f&#233;rence et les fichiers cache &#224; la corbeille. De m&#234;me, j'ai du supprimer les mots de passe msn au niveau du trousseau d'acc&#232;s pour chaque compte. Depuis, tout roule...


----------



## fadem (9 Novembre 2007)

Bon moi je n'ai aucun soucis avec Adium et Leopard. Je viens même de tester le xtra MeBeam qui permet de faire de la video. Côté video, c'est pas mal. Pas saccadé du tout. En revanche, pour le chat, c'est pas terrible : lent et limité en caractères. Mais c'est un très bon début !!!!


----------



## marjorie1967 (10 Novembre 2007)

Comment fait tu pour faire cela : mettre les fichiers préférence et cache à la poubelle ( je ne sais pas où cela se trouve) et comment supprimer le mot de passe au niveau du trousseau?

Je suis débutante c'est mon premier jour sur mac et je suis un peu perdue :rose: 

Merci d'avance


----------



## mickeyclub (10 Novembre 2007)

Petite question en passant... je suis sous leopard aussi et j'ai profit&#233; du changement d'OS pour me d&#233;barrasser de Mercury au profit d'Adium. Seul souci : les avatars de mes correspondants n'apparaissent pas du tout, aucune photo, ils sont tous affubl&#233;s de l'esp&#232;ce de papillon vert et orange.

J'ai regard&#233; dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences mais n'ai rien trouv&#233; - quelqu'un a une id&#233;e ?

Merci d'avance !!



Tiens, encore un fil qui &#233;tait pass&#233; "au travers" ! Allez zou ! direction "Internet" !


----------



## molgow (11 Novembre 2007)

Aucun souci ici avec Leopard et Adium 1.1.4.


----------



## Taz33 (11 Novembre 2007)

Moi aussi, aucun probl&#232;me sous Leopard, par contre le nouveau plugin video ne marche pas chez moi ?


----------



## juju30 (13 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Hier en me connectant chez un ami, j reussi a faire marcher adium tandis que chez moi je n'y arrrive toujours pas!

S'agit-il d'un defaut avec la connexion? Etant donner mes messages d'erreur?

Merci de me donner un coup de main!

Juju30


----------



## phmac (24 Novembre 2007)

moi aussi j ai un probleme de connection avec adium sur mon compte msn
j attend avec impatience la version 2. car pour le moment obligé d utiliser msn


----------

